# My Whizzer repo



## StevieZ (May 31, 2011)

This is my Whizzer. This started out as a Real 1948 Schwinn Whizzer. SOLID RUST and a motor that was not even worth saving, everything was so rusty. There was no way to save alot of it. I saved the frame the fenders and the tires that is about all. But I used a lot of new parts. Still a ton of fun to ride. 50 Miles on the clock and still counting. before and after pic.


----------



## bud poe (May 31, 2011)

Nice work, still have the old parts?  If so I might be interested....


----------



## StevieZ (May 31, 2011)

The only things I have left is the front drum break, Which is going to be laced up in the front wheel. Took me a little while to find all the parts for that. The motor was in a box that looked like it sat outside since 1948 LOL There was no saving that. I also have the seat and the rear wheel, that is about it. Everything Else is new on it. had it doing 42MPH the other day LOL


----------



## bud poe (May 31, 2011)

I was curious about the motor for an art project....Thanks for your reply...
Bud


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 12, 2011)

*motor?*

Do you still have the motor?


----------

